# Any thoughts ow she'll shed out?



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

This little filly is just over a year out and going through her first shed. Just curious what you think, sooty buckskin maybe? Supposedly sire was a sorrell QH and Dam was a "white" spanish mustang.

This was when we got her from the auction in August 2012.








This was yesterday.....
























Hope these are good enough and thanks for your thoughts....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Buckskin for sure IMO. Maybe brown based buckskin. And definitely gorgeous!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say just buckskin


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Chiilaa! So is that where the sooty comes in, on a brown based buckskin?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Goodness she's getting so big!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep and shedding like crazy with some funky coloring going on. Well to me it's funky, our other horses are pretty straight forward, 3 sorrels and one pinto with no guess work. I tried to get good pics of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Sooty is a completely different gene. Your filly might be a brown based buckskin as opposed to a bay based buckskin. Brownskins tend to be darker and change shades between seasons whereas a bay based buckskin seems to stay the same shade year round. For example, Henny is a brownskin! He's changed colors more than a chameleon on a plaid shirt. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Kay! Guess I need to do some more homework in order to understand the sooty gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Jackpot is going in the complete opposite direction colorwise. He is shedding out light and creamy colored he looks almost white. But it looks like he's going to have the darker facial masking from the dun gene. I can't wait till he finishes shedding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It will all greatly depend on whether she stays that darker color even late into the year, though I'm more inclined to believe she's a sooty buckskin rather than brownskin.

Both of my buckskins shed out initially with some darker hair on their face/necks/shoulders, but by the middle of summer, even those darker hairs have fallen out and they are regular buckskins. I'm unsure whether it's just part of their shedding process or whether they carry sooty, but they are definitely not brownskins.

Jesse late in the spring shed









Then what he looks like later in the year all slicked off.









Same with Pokey, late spring









And regular summer coat


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks smrobs, your horses are beautiful. We have 2 other buckskins in out barn, one is a buttermilk and not sure about the other one. I may take a picture and post it to see what y'all think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

smrobs said:


> It will all greatly depend on whether she stays that darker color even late into the year, though I'm more inclined to believe she's a sooty buckskin rather than brownskin.
> 
> Both of my buckskins shed out initially with some darker hair on their face/necks/shoulders, but by the middle of summer, even those darker hairs have fallen out and they are regular buckskins. I'm unsure whether it's just part of their shedding process or whether they carry sooty, but they are definitely not brownskins.


Abby's the same way. 

She gets dark like this only when shedding her winter coat. Her winter coat is a darker, orangier gold than her summer coat, but nothing dark on it. Then she turns into this filthy-looking color.


















Summer, after a bath:


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Poseidon, she's beautiful! 

This is the other buckskin looking horse in our barn which I thought was a sooty buckskin???? He looks like this pretty much year round.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

kctop72 said:


> Thanks Poseidon, she's beautiful!
> 
> This is the other buckskin looking horse in our barn which I thought was a sooty buckskin???? He looks like this pretty much year round.


He looks like a brown based buckskin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

ok, now I'm really confused:/ I even did some more research on the sooty gene.... but who knows if I was on a good page because everyone seems to have their own definition of colors!

I have a love/hate relationship with color genetics!!!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

kc - what page did you look at?


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I looked at several, do you have a good recommendation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

ok she's shedding like crazy now, still dark around her face but her shoulders are tuning dold and the hiar on her back, under the dark is a coppery color in some places!!! I'd take a picture but don't think it could be seen.

The other horse I posted a pic of is even more of a chocolately color on his front half with beautiful dapples!

These buckskins, bowns or whatever they are, are a fun yet aggravating color.....never know what they're gonna look like.......


----------

